# 364 ???



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

I am wondering what the differences are between a 364 and a 444 IH. I could only find 1 pic of a 364 with Google, and it wasn't a very good one. They look pretty similar, but I'd guess that the 364 has a BD144, while the 444 has a BD 154? I think that a 364 might be the US version of the 354?? Any one??


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Parts the guys that are baling my fields on the new farm are brothers. One has a 364 and the other has IIRC a 786? Anyhow the 364 reminded me a of a light weight 424. It has the wide front axle on this one.


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

THanks for the info Chief,,, I thing a 364 always had a WFE. That 786 would be a NICE tractor!! Course I'm a little prejudiced!


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Both of these brothers told me that they have owned these tractors since they purchased them new. That says a lot about the machine! :thumbsup:


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Oh Yeah!! We have a 384 with around 12000-15000 hours on it,, It'll stay here as long as I do! It is the one non-letter series tractor I would consider restoring.


----------

